# tuner lug bolts?



## joemg (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to put 15mm spacers on my aftermarket wheels, so I need to find 14x1.5mm, 45mm long tuner style lug bolts...
i'm having no luck, anyone know where i can find them?


----------



## joemg (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: tuner lug bolts? (joemg)*

anyone?


----------



## PoTs (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: tuner lug bolts? (joemg)*

check out http://www.pgperformance.com under the wheel section. They have them. 
Steve


----------



## joemg (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: tuner lug bolts? (PoTs)*

I didn't see any mention of tuner style lugs on there... it looks like just regular lugs...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: tuner lug bolts? (joemg)*

Have you called Tire Rack? They carry tuner bolts - maybe they have them in extra lengths.


----------



## joemg (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: tuner lug bolts? (dennisgli)*

i haven't called, i didn't see em on the site... 

i'll give them a ring on monday.


----------



## emtguy82 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Same problem here, I need 45mm bolts!*

I know this post is really old but I have the same problem. Anyone know where to find Tuner or Spline drive lug bolts with 45mm thread length?


----------

